# What to do in S. California during July?



## ace2000 (Jun 5, 2012)

Flying in to Santa Ana-John Wayne airport over a week in July.  We'll be spending a night or two in the Santa Ana area and then driving to Palm Springs.

We know nothing about that area, can someone give us some ideas on what we can do?  The choices seem to be overwhelming.  We'd rather be doing stuff outdoors, but not sure if it will be too hot.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 5, 2012)

Some thought starters, all within a fairly easy drive from Santa Ana:

Disneyland or California Adventure
Knotts Berry Farm
Santa Monica Pier
Venice Beach
Newport Beach
Hollywood
Angels or Dodger game
Drive along Pacific Coast Highway to Malibu and even further north
Rodeo Drive

Temps likely to be low 80's for Santa Ana and 60's - low 70's for the beaches


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 5, 2012)

Hot will be Palm Springs. Orange County is moderated by the ocean. At least somewhat. Obviously, there's Disneyland/California Adventure Parks. There are beaches, cruise to Catalina, Queen Mary in Long Beach, Bowers Museum in Santa Ana will have a showing of the Czar's Faberge' jewelry if it's too hot outside-see the ice!

That oughtta get you started.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Jun 5, 2012)

July, in southern California.  Being a southern California native I immediately think..........beach.


----------



## tombo (Jun 5, 2012)

One thing I really enjoyed in LA was seeing TV shows filmed. I have beaches in my region, mountains, etc, but you can't see live TV shows taped anywhere around here. I enjoyed taking the Warner Brother's Studio tour. We have beautiful beaches in our area, but Venice Beach is something we don't have around here. The street vendors, the volleyball players, rollerbladers, skateboarders, Muscle Beach, homeless, crazies, models in bikinis, people trying to get you to come inside and get a prescription for legal marijuana, etc, etc.  People watching there is something else. Santa Monica Pier with it's rides. Rent a bicycle and ride the sidewalk on the beach. Take a surfing lesson. Drive north up US 1. Go see a movie at Mann's Chinese theatre and put your hands and feet in the stars handprints and footprints. Do the Hollywood walk of Stars. Universal Studios. Santa monica Blvd, Sunset Blvd, Rodeo Drive and the HIGH DOLLAR stores, the Hollywood sign. If you like thrill rides Six Flags Magic mountain has some of the best roller coasters I have ridden anywhere.  Touristy things yes, but I am a tourist when I visit California. 

Get free tickets to the Tonight Show with Jay Leno. Apply on line for 4 choices (1st and 3 alternates). If you get them go, it is fun and you might see a guest or 2 you really like. If you get them and don't go it cost you nothing. If you get tickets and are going set the DVR at home to record the night you are there so you can watch it after you return home.
http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/tickets/

Summer is a slow time for filming TV shows as most have wrapped for the year, but check this web site to see if there is anything filming you might want to see while you are in the area.
http://www.tvtickets.com/fmi/xsl/shows/recordlist.xsl

Jimmy kimmel Live and Duets probably will be filming while you are there.
http://abc.go.com/site/tv-ticket-request


----------



## RX8 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Price is Right*

Don't know if you will have time but another favorite is the Price is Right.  Although pretty much a full day, it is something someone should do at least once in their lifetime.  Plus, you may have a chance to take some winnings home with you!  It can be done as both my sister and her son (my nephew) won cars on the Price is Right about 20 years apart.  I've never had any luck - maybe I wasn't perky enough.

http://on-camera-audiences.com/shows/The_Price_is_Right


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for the great list so far, there's a lot to think about.

I've been thinking about the beach for awhile. Anyone know anything about Crystal Cove state park? Looking for a quiet beach away from the crowds. If I had to choose I'd lean towards something outdoors, especially if the weather is nice.

However, the TV show idea is intriguing. What about a night time activity within a 30 minute drive from Santa Ana?


----------



## tombo (Jun 6, 2012)

One more thing about the TV shows. Apply for every one you might want to see RIGHT NOW. Tickets are requested in as far as you can request in advance (usually 30 days) by many people and last minute the only tickets you can get are standby, and you usually will not get in with standby tickets. Get all of the tickets you can and go to anything you want. If you get tickets and don't go they cost you nothing. If you don't start trying to get them right now you might want to see a show or 2 and not be able to see any. I have been in LA with tickets to more shows than I could see and had to decide which ones to go to while I was in LA. In fact my wife wanted to see Coach instead of Married with Children (we had tickets to both). We went to Coach for her but I always regret missing Married with Children.

I have been to the tonight with Jay Leno show 3 different times and and David Letterman in New York last month for the first time. I have seen tapings of Just Shoot Me, Coach, Cybill, 2 and a Half Men during Charlie Sheen's last season, a couple of game shows (missed the priceis right), and a couple of pilots that failed. They have comedians to keep the audience in a good mood during scene/costume changes. It is fun and FREE! 

If I go back to LA or NY I will apply for tickets again as far in advance as I can.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

I got to tell you, going to see something like the Jay Leno show (or Price is Right) is a great idea!  Thanks for that one.  Haven't had a chance to research the others yet.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 6, 2012)

I live in Los Angeles and have been to Jay Leno once (with a visitor from Florida who had requested the tickets and invited me to go along)

We do take things for granted


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 6, 2012)

*Food for thought*



ace2000 said:


> I got to tell you, going to see something like the Jay Leno show (or Price is Right) is a great idea!  Thanks for that one.  Haven't had a chance to research the others yet.



Your coastal towns will be around 75 degrees.  Crystal Cove is ideal for what you wanted.  Newport Beach itself is interesting -- Balboa Island has quaint stores and cafes -- you would be in a very affluent area where John Wayne lived. There also is Laguna Beach which is an art colony type of town.

One thing about going to some of the TV shows -- we went to Price is Right and sat outside on benches for SEVEN hours before getting in and we were on a tour bus package. That was probably the ultimate waiting, but there will be some.

Expect the desert (Palm Springs) to be well over 100 degrees day and night. Plan indoor activities there or go up the mountain on their Tram. Hope some of this info helps.


----------



## DAman (Jun 6, 2012)

*Laguna Beach*

Laguna Beach has a lot to offer. The main beach is nice and if you walk/drive a little south you can avoid the crowds. There are tide pools near the main beach. From main beach you can walk to a number of places to have lunch/dinner.  

In July the Festival of Arts should not be missed (www.foapom.com)
I recommend going to the Pageant of Masters at the Festival of Arts.  It is very unique.  You can look at/buy various types of art at the Sawdust Festival there too.

DAman


----------



## Karen G (Jun 6, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> I got to tell you, going to see something like the Jay Leno show (or Price is Right) is a great idea!  Thanks for that one.  Haven't had a chance to research the others yet.


We saw the Jay Leno show last spring when we stayed at San Clemente Cove, and it was one of the highlights of our trip. They tape the show about 4 p.m., I think, and we got there around noon as another Tugger had suggested. You sit outside on long benches in a shaded area, lined up in the order in which you arrive. We were with another couple and once we checked in, they allowed our husbands to go get food at a nearby fast food place and bring it back in with them. They provided water and lemonade, but it was good to have something to eat while we waited. They didn't have any food for sale.

Since we were among the first 40 or so people we got to sit in the section on the floor and got to be in the crowd that rushes up to do high-fives with Jay at the beginning of the show.  They do have a plan as to where they seat everyone in the audience, though. Although we were in the floor seats, we were on the second row and they brought in some of the younger, "hipper-looking" folks to sit in the front row.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 6, 2012)

I just remembered another fun thing we did the day we saw Jay. We were with friends who live in the LA area and they suggested that we go over to Universal Studios to have dinner after the show. It's not far from the tv studio where they tape the show.

We were delighted to find that Jay and his crew had immediately gone over there, too, to tape one of his segments where he talks to people on the street. So we got to see him in action again.  We had a nice dinner in the part of the park that you don't have to pay to get inside.


----------



## tombo (Jun 6, 2012)

Karen G said:


> Since we were among the first 40 or so people we got to sit in the section on the floor and got to be in the crowd that rushes up to do high-fives with Jay at the beginning of the show.  They do have a plan as to where they seat everyone in the audience, though. Although we were in the floor seats, we were on the second row and they brought in some of the younger, "hipper-looking" folks to sit in the front row.



Yes if you get there early you are on the floor. It is worth it to me to get there very early at least once so you can shake hands with Jay and if you rush the stage you will be on TV. If you arrive around 11 am you should be in the best seats. They are however very sexist on the seating. Women with hot pants and micro mini skirts can sit on the front row. Men with knee length shorts can not be on one of the front rows. We were in line early enough one time to be front row, but because I had on shorts I got 2nd row. A page told me before we went inside I would not be front row because I wore shorts. Perhaps if I had shaved my legs.....


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

DAman said:


> In July the Festival of Arts should not be missed (www.foapom.com)
> I recommend going to the Pageant of Masters at the Festival of Arts.  It is very unique.  You can look at/buy various types of art at the Sawdust Festival there too.
> 
> DAman



Outstanding!  We go to these type of festivals all the time.  I had no idea about this one.  We'll definitely be checking it out.

Also, in the Palm Springs area, we've decided to spend a couple of nights in Idyllwild on the mountain.  So, now we'll be spending one night in Santa Ana, two nights in Idyllwild, and two nights in Palm Springs.


----------

